# Mmats SQ4150 amplifier



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

this is my listing:
Mmats SQ4150, old school amplifier | eBay


----------



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

Willing to let go for 260$ if sold on this forum and will include some dist/fuse blocks.
Send me a pm if interested.


----------



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

Sold, thanks if anybody had anything to do with the sale.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Your welcome, lol j/k.


----------

